# Help! I pressed 1 instead of 5 !



## York lady (Feb 20, 2018)

Can anyone advise - I wanted to rate my driver tonight as a 5 and thought I had to slide my finger across the numbers to get to a 5, as soon as I touched 1 it processed. My driver was a 5 and I feel really bad about this. His name is Shakeel. He was a 5. I've spent last hour looking around on web to see what I can do but I can't find how to change a rating made in error. Can anyone help ?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Go to your ride history. Click on that ride. Then re-rate.

UNLESS you are in the USA, there are no changes allowed here.

You can also give the driver a tip thru the app, that same way.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

You cant change the rating..
If he is a 5 stars..
Give him a tip..


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

York lady said:


> Can anyone advise - I wanted to rate my driver tonight as a 5 and thought I had to slide my finger across the numbers to get to a 5, as soon as I touched 1 it processed. My driver was a 5 and I feel really bad about this. His name is Shakeel. He was a 5. I've spent last hour looking around on web to see what I can do but I can't find how to change a rating made in error. Can anyone help ?


Uber won't allow you to change the poor rating you gave him, but since a 1-star rating will effect him negatively, perhaps you can tip him in the app to make things right.

I know I'd be pretty bummed out if I saw one of my rides gave me one star, especially if it was a good ride. If you tip, he'll probably realize the rating was a mistake and will definitely appreciate the gesture. He should also know that riders can't adjust an incorrect rating and will understand what happened.

Thank you for trying to fix this, not everyone would be concerned enough to create a thread on this site. You're a good passenger and one of the nice ones.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

If you really care, you can go to your local hub and talk to someone in person, but that would mean doing something about it LOL

Since you care enough to post, would be cool to hear a follow up IF possible, then you have in drivers minds exercised all ability to correct your error, we all feel the simple error, but it would take a lot for your 1 star rating to make a difference of his livelyhood if he is a good driver, so don't feel bad, someone on here said it takes 12 5 star ratings to make up for a 1 star...not sure how true that is..but if he is not a doorknob it will all workout. Don't worry and thanks for the post.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> If you really care, you can go to your local hub and talk to someone in person, but that would mean doing something about it LOL
> 
> Since you care enough to post, would be cool to hear a follow up IF possible, then you have in drivers minds exercised all ability to correct your error, we all feel the simple error, but it would take a lot for your 1 star rating to make a difference of his livelyhood if he is a good driver, so don't feel bad, someone on here said it takes 12 5 star ratings to make up for a 1 star...not sure how true that is..but if he is not a doorknob it will all workout. Don't worry and thanks for the post.


Why on earth would you suggest someone go to their local Uber hub for something this benign? I'm sorry, do you really think that this person should spend two hours out of their life to correct something when she's already inquired about it? Plus, going to the Uber hub wouldn't even guarantee the number would be changed - in fact, odds are, they'll do nothing about it, after wasting all that time.

And why write "If you really care" when obviously they DO care - they went to the trouble of finding this forum and posting a comment, which is more than most other riders would consider doing in the same situation.

Come on now, why be obnoxious just for the sake of being obnoxious? That's exactly why drivers have a shitty reputation - attitudes like that.

I think the OP has done everything possible and should not spend another second thinking about it. Do not go to an Uber hub - they'll be of zero help.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Why on earth would you suggest someone go to their local Uber hub for something this benign? I'm sorry, do you really think that this person should spend two hours out of their life to correct something when she's already inquired about it? Plus, going to the Uber hub wouldn't even guarantee the number would be changed - in fact, odds are, they'll do nothing about it, after wasting all that time.
> 
> And why write "If you really care" when obviously they DO care - they went to the trouble of finding this forum and posting a comment, which is more than most other riders would consider doing in the same situation.
> 
> ...


Because saying it is a one star is saying you want them fired, and I would like to know if the hub could fix it? If not, let the one star count against the driver..I am curious since the pax is curious, if it didn't bother the pax, then why post. Just giving options to explore.

Closure is needed, and exploring that avenue is all I am trying to do. Saying ay it will be ok, the driver will move on, or give a tip, he will understand isn't closure. Uber fixing it is closure, hence the post. And if they can't then that is that and can move on.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

They will not change it. Not in the USA. But the OP is from York, so it may be changeable.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I guess I am the bad guy for suggesting an option that makes sense



Julescase said:


> Why on earth would you suggest someone go to their local Uber hub for something this benign? I'm sorry, do you really think that this person should spend two hours out of their life to correct something when she's already inquired about it? Plus, going to the Uber hub wouldn't even guarantee the number would be changed - in fact, odds are, they'll do nothing about it, after wasting all that time.
> 
> And why write "If you really care" when obviously they DO care - they went to the trouble of finding this forum and posting a comment, which is more than most other riders would consider doing in the same situation.
> 
> ...


Is it really that obnoxious? Thanks for that wisdom in trying to help


----------



## York lady (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you for your advise. I tried tapping on rating in ride history as suggested unfortunately that didn't allow any change. Also I had already tipped the driver. I just feel stupid for this error and feel bad for the driver who I meant to rate as 5. I'm not sure what a local über hub is? But it seems different opinions as to whether that's appropriate or not. Though I do appreciate the responses- thank you all.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

York lady said:


> Can anyone advise - I wanted to rate my driver tonight as a 5 and thought I had to slide my finger across the numbers to get to a 5, as soon as I touched 1 it processed. My driver was a 5 and I feel really bad about this. His name is Shakeel. He was a 5. I've spent last hour looking around on web to see what I can do but I can't find how to change a rating made in error. Can anyone help ?


A _Freudian slip?_


----------



## York lady (Feb 20, 2018)

I don't understand why you would suggest that, am I missing something?
Anyway I can assure you it was a genuine mistake in tapping the rating buttons thinking they were sequential. 
Also I have since left a further tip for the driver today on top of the post ride tip yesterday, so hopefully the driver will see this and understand my genuine error.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Give him a fat tip maybe he has children to support


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

York lady said:


> I don't understand why you would suggest that, am I missing something?
> Anyway I can assure you it was a genuine mistake in tapping the rating buttons thinking they were sequential.
> Also I have since left a further tip for the driver today on top of the post ride tip yesterday, so hopefully the driver will see this and understand my genuine error.


It's humor, I would say about 88% of what I say here is humor as well...


----------



## Lakewood (Mar 1, 2018)

My first ride ever was today. No Smartphone - booked on the PC at home. Ride went well, I tipped in cash like 50%. Then screwed up the star rating thing. The uber rating system really sucks when you need to actually contact the company . Feel bad but uber will not co-operate on correcting a rating.

Reminds me of Star Trek and The Borg " You Must Assimilate, Resistance is Futile"


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

York lady said:


> Can anyone advise - I wanted to rate my driver tonight as a 5 and thought I had to slide my finger across the numbers to get to a 5, as soon as I touched 1 it processed. My driver was a 5 and I feel really bad about this. His name is Shakeel. He was a 5. I've spent last hour looking around on web to see what I can do but I can't find how to change a rating made in error. Can anyone help ?


Email it in to uber. U can have a clean conscience knowing it's in Uber's court after a brief email.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

I wish every rider had the same concern about rates as you do.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

The OP needs to learn trigger discipline. Today it was an innocent Uber driver. Tomorrow it could be...


----------

